# Lan Server einrichten



## Draxx (3. April 2005)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de User,


ich will mich für denn vielleicht falschen Titel entschuldigen mir ist keiner eingefallen. 


Ich bin der Techniker einer Lanparty und habe ein paar "Probleme". Also wir haben Internet aber möchten nicht das alle User Zugriff haben und jetzt zu denn Sachen:


-Server hat Internet aber sonst keiner
-Server ist über Netzwerk erreichbar (Freigaben und co.)
-Webserver
-User Konten (Beschränkungen)


Also wie oben stehend hat der Server Internet aber nur User die Zugriff haben dürfen ins Internet. Nur wie löse ich das also ich weiß das ich das mit 2 Netzwerkkarten machen müsste, wie folgend:

1-> Internet zugang (Nur bestimmte user)
2-> Netzwerk zugang (Freigaben zugang)

Nur wie kann ich das mit denn Netzwerkkarten einstellen bzw. wisst ihr gute deutsche Tutorials dazu oder habt selber Erfahrungen die ihr mit mir teilen könntet. 

Ich müsste auch wissen welche Software man bräuchte, möglichst kostengünstig. 


Desweiteren möchte ich das z.B. ich vollen Zugriff habe aber z.B. ein Freund keine Festplatten sieht bzw nur Internet nutzen kann.


Ich hoffe ihr wisst jetzt was meine Sorgen sind und ich wäre über jegliche Hilfe sehr Dankbar!.


Mfg Draxx


p.s. falls noch Fragen offen sind einfach schreiben ich versuche sie nach besten wissen zu beantworten


----------



## uemit1981 (3. April 2005)

Leider habe ich da eine etwas komplizierte lösung die wir auch im unternehmen einsetzen.
 Du setzt eine domain auf dem server auf die sich z.B. lan.party nennt. Auf diesem richtest du die benutzer ein und installierst dann den ISA server. Dieser ist firewall und zu gleich dient er zu kontrolle um user ins netz zu lassen oder einige halt nicht.


----------



## Draxx (3. April 2005)

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an aber dann müssten doch alle im Netzwerk der Domain beitreten oder irre ich da?


----------



## uemit1981 (3. April 2005)

stimmt, also vergessen wir diese form. Es würde im grunde funktionieren aber mir viel aufwand.
 Es gibt etwas was auf linux basis läuft. Es nennt sich squid. Es ist ein proxy server. Du könntest mit einem Script dies evebtuell auch steuern. Wenn ich morgen bei der arbeit bin poste ich das dingen hier rein.
 Gruß


----------



## Draxx (3. April 2005)

Okay,

einziges Problem ist das ich kein Linux will. Ich habe mehrere Freunde die Zugang haben sollen und die sollen nicht erst noch Linux lernen. Deswegen muss ein Windows Lösung her egal mit welchem Aufwand hauptsache es geht gut und ist leicht zu Bedienen.


----------



## gorim (4. April 2005)

Hi Draxx,

versuch es mit http://www.janaserver.de. Das ist ein Rundumpaket. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Draxx (4. April 2005)

gut gut Nur was muss ich wo einstellen gibts dazu ein Tutorial?


----------



## Draxx (5. April 2005)

bzw. das passt mir noch nicht ganz aber ich bräuchte mal bitte jemand der mir das erklärt wie ich das wo einstellen kann. 



Mfg Draxx


----------



## gorim (6. April 2005)

Ist bei mir schon eine Ewigkeit her, daß ich den Janaserver im Einsatz hatte. Er kann aber vollständig über eine Weboberfläche administriert werden. Auf der Webseite gibt es auch eine Fülle an Informationen. Dort sollte doch etwas zu finden sein.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## danielweyer (6. April 2005)

Hey,

also ich bin auch Veranstalter einer ziemlich großen LAN Party... Wir haben im durchschnitt so 200 Leute da.
Wenn du ICQ hast kann ich dir dazu gerne ein paar Sachen erklären, aber das würde alles hier im Forum zu viel werden.

Wie groß ist eure Party? Öffentlich? Alter?

135734777

daniel


----------



## Draxx (6. April 2005)

Ja danke für die antwort und die hilfe, also unsere Lanparty ist derzeit noch recht klein mit 20 Leuten. Aber ich habe mich mit dem Besitzer der Räume abgesprochen das wir die Netzwerktechnik "vergrößern" und deren Internet bekommen wenn wir das machen. Aber wir  haben eine große Lan in Planung mit ca. 100 Leuten wo auch Internet vorhanden ist. Wir sind Öffentlich im alter 18-offenes Ende....

meine icq ist 150174885 hab dich schon geadded


----------



## xCondoRx (6. April 2005)

Draxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann müssten doch alle im Netzwerk der Domain beitreten oder irre ich da?


Da irrst du dich ganz gewaltig.. Wenn, dann treten sie der "Domäne" bei und nicht der Domain ..

Ansonsten mal nen schicken Proxy suchen und konfigurieren..


----------



## Draxx (7. April 2005)

Jaja immer kleinlich 

hmm habe es jetzt gelöst muss nur noch in der Praxis Testet werden nur wo kann man die user Rechte unter Windows XP Prof einstellen?


----------

